# Engine swaps



## maximadriver12 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi guys. I am new to all this so please bear with me. I asked this question a while back on the maxima.org forum and just got negative stuff. If you think I should put money into a WRX or Mustang please don't say it. I am 18, I have been saving most of the money I have earned over the past two years just for my 2000 GLE. Anyway I currently have gotten my hands on three nissans. A '94 300zx turbo, a 1998 Maxima GLE, and a 200 Maxima GLE. My dad bought an '05 Maxima last year and let me have his '98. When I turned 16 my grandma gave me her '00 GLE and Just Last Month I got the ZX for a very good price.

The '98 just hit 300,000 miles and I just caused some expensive engine damage to it recently. I can afford to fix it but wanted to know how easily a 2000 GLE's engine with 73,000 miles on it could go into a '98 GLE. Now I really don't care about the ZX. It has around 100,000 miles on it. For a while I have wanted to be a pioneer and have a RWD 5th gen maxima. I know it will be expensive, I know most of you are thinking, why not just mod the Z, the ZX has a manual transmission and I want to know if I could use parts from the Z's transmission on the maxima, and how easily the Zx's engine will get into the 2000 Maxima. My last question is when this swap is done, what kind of mods will work for the Z's Engine in the maxima. And this will be, as I'm sure you know done in a shop. If you think I should save for college and real estate, all of that is covered, so my next investment, a RWD 2000 GLE. Please dont post if you are going to be negative

THANKS!!!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

It's pretty straightforward, although some of the electronics (e.g. swirl valve) might be sligthly different.

Fundamentally the VQ30DE in the 95-99 and 00-01 are very similar aside from the intake manifold (which fits both engines).

As for your VG30DE in your 300ZX... ummmm. The engine is wider and taller than the VQ. It's not going to fit without _a metric f*ckton of custom fabrication_. This is one of those situations where if you have to ask what will work, you're either in over your head or you're just gonna have to suck it up and pioneer all the work yourself. You'll have to expect to need custom just about everything, from motor mounts to headers to entirely-new rear subframe, gas tank, driveshaft, steering rack, etc... This question has been answered both here and on .org many times...


----------



## VQ35-Fiero (Jan 14, 2007)

Its same motor, I think.


----------



## VQ35-Fiero (Jan 14, 2007)

I agree with Brian. If your going to be a pioneer, then you cant expect people to tell you what to do or how to do it.


----------

